# 3 Monitore einrichten Nvida System



## Blackplayer117 (26. März 2009)

Hallo,

Ich tüftele schon seit ein paar stunden daran rum 3 Monitore gleichzeitig in betrieb zu nehmen.
Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich über meinen PC HD Material auf meinen neuen Samsung HDTV anzeigen will.

Meine Konfiguration sah vorhin wie folgt aus: Ich hatte an meinen 2 7900gt bisher im Dualmode 2x 24" drangehabt.

im Treiber Setup kann ich aber egal bei welcher kombination, ob dualview, Clone Display immernur 2 Bildschirme gleichzeitig auswählen. 

Der TV wird einwandfrei erkannt.

Am liebsten würde ich die Anzeigen so einrichten, dass mein mittlerer Monitor als Desktop angezeigt wird und rechts mein CRT und links der LCD wie im Dualviewmode genutzt wird. also als eine art Erweiterung des Desktops.

Ich wurde mich auch mit einer Art mischung von Clonedisplay und Dualview zufrieden geben. also dass die beiden CRTs im Dualviewmode bleiben und der Desktop auf den LCD gespiegelt wird.

BS: Windows XP Sp3

vielen dank schonmal fürs durchlesen.

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar

MfG

EDIT:
Ich musste nun leider feststellen dass der TV zwar erkannt wird aber kein signal vom pc bekommt. Er ist über ein DVi auf HDMI Kabel angeschlossen. im nvidia treiber kann ich aber für den HDTV nur das Komponentenkabel auswählen, und da steht desweiteren eine Warunung: An dem ausgwählten Verbindungsstecker ist kein Fernsehgerät angeschlossen

EDIT 2:
Ich musste gerade schweren herzens feststellen, dass die 2. Graka auch auf dem 2. CRT kein bild ausgibt und das auf keinem der beiden ausgänge. daraus schlussfolgere ich mal dass die ausgänge defekt sind, weil im sli betrieb die leistungssteigerung trotzdem da ist

Daher nun meine frage: Kann ich mir einfach eine billige 2. grafikkarte kaufen und sie in den PCI express Slot stecken, ohne SLI versteht sich? Weil im moment fehlt mir einfach das geld für eine komplett neue Grafikkarte oder einer baugleichen 7900er

MfG


----------



## Blackplayer117 (26. März 2009)

Naja, Zwar keine Hilfe bekommen, aber ich habs geschafft das Problem zu lösen.

Für alle die es interessiert: 

Ich hab meine 2. 7900gt einfach rausgenommen, da die DVi ausgänge anscheinend fehlerhaft sind und ich sowieso kaum mehr zocke.

Stattdessen habe ich aus einem über 10 jahre alten serversystem eine Matrox PCI grafikkarte über gehabt. 

Testhalber hab ich sie einfach eingesteckt, und siehe da das system fährt erstmal meckerfrei hoch. nach ein paar sek startschwierigkeiten erkannte windows die Graka als Matrox Millenium Graphics und integrierte diese gleich in den einstellungen.

Nun Sieht das ganze setup folgendermaßen aus:

LCD und CRT an der 7900gt und mein 2. CRT an der Matrox
Die beiden CRT auf ner auflösung von 1600X1200 auf 60 hertz 
Zwar auf der Matrox nur mit 16 bit aber völlig zufriedenstellend.

In Windows konnte ich sogar bei den Einstellungen windows desktop auf beide Monitore erweitern und mit verschieben der symbole anordnen wie ich wollte


Kann also geclosed werden!!!!
Danke

PS: Hier noch ein Bild der Graka die ich nun verbaut hab:
Matrox MGA IS-Storm R2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ashura hades (26. März 2009)

Die Lösung die du gewählt hast ist mit Sicherheit die Beste, aber ich möchte noch was zu dem Problem anmerken bevor der Thread geschlossen wird. Im SLI Betrieb kannst du froh sein wenn du überhaupt zwei Monitore ansteuern kannst oder hast du zum Testen eine der Karten ausgebaut? Wenn du das getan hast stimmt deine Diagnose. Ansonsten, die zweite Karte gibt im SLI Betrieb generell kein Bild aus und unter XP ist generell nur ein ein Desktop mit aktiviertem SLI möglich, auser eben man baut eine dritte Karte ein.

Darüber musste ich schon verzweifeln, seit Jahren nutze ich zwei Monitore und kaum lege ich mir das ach so fortschrittliche SLI zu kann ich nur noch einen Monitor nutzen.

Sorry das die Antwort auf deine Frage etwas spät kommt!


----------



## Blackplayer117 (26. März 2009)

SLI hab ich schon sehr lange deaktiviert, weil ih einfach den komfort des 2. monitors nicht missen wollte. Fürher als ich mit den Grafikkarten noch einigermaßen spielen konnte war sli natürlich aktiviert.
Aber mir ist es genauso ein rätsel was das soll. da hat man 2 leistungsstarke grafikkarten drin und kann nur einen monitor ansteuern


----------



## ashura hades (26. März 2009)

Genau deswegen hab ich seit ein paar Monaten SLI deaktiviert. Echt traurig, unter Vista soll es ja mittlerweile gehen, hab aber nur auf meinem Lap Vista. Zweite Grafikkarte (hab ja ne Geforce 7950 GX2) würde ich aber mit diesem kleinen Heizkraftwerk bitter bereuen.

Die meisten Leute wissen gar nicht wie schön zwei Monitore sind... drei wären natürlich noch schöner, hab schon Grund gefunden für den Dritten Monitor, zuvor aber neues Gehäuse und Grafikkarte


----------



## Blackplayer117 (26. März 2009)

Sogar bei einer Multigpu Karte wird die Multimonitor unterstützung bei ausgeschaltetem SLI abgeschaltet? also das verwundert mich jetzt doch sehr stark, ich hätte nichtmal gedacht dass man das auf einer karte ab und anschalten kann^^.

also dazu sollte sich nvidia aufjedenfall mal gedanken machen.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Crossfire System? wenns da anders ist wird mein nächstes system vllt rein AMD^^


----------



## ashura hades (26. März 2009)

Crossfire soll angeblich keine Probleme mit Multimonitoring haben, gibt sogar eine Dual GPU Karte die vier Monitorausgänge gleichzeitig befeuern kann (Sapphire?).

Ich bleibe aber bei SLI, brauch halt größeres Gehäuse um eine PCI Grafikkarte einzubauen ohne den PC zum Grill umzufunktionieren. Irgendwie war ich schon immer AMD CPU plus Geforce, schon seit meinem 1. PC mit Thunderbird C 1.000 Mhz und meiner Gainward Geforce 2 MX200.

Und ja, ich kann das SLI meiner 7950 deaktivieren, ansonsten könnte ich keine zwei Monitore benutzen. Unter Windows 7 funktioniert das mit dem deaktivieren des SLI aber leider nicht, danach muss ich immer Win 7 neu installieren 

Warum Nvidia glaubt das nur unter Vista Multi Monitoring zusammen mit SLI gefragt ist, bleibt mir wohl auf ewig ein Rätsel...


----------

